# Coils for Simba Tank



## RBoy (30/8/16)

Ahoy,

Does anyone know where I can get coils for a Simba tank? I think it is ceramic coils. It does come with a rebuildable deck , but together with a Pico it's the perfect grab and go vape. 

Thank you good people.

Rb


----------



## Darrylth (1/9/16)

Afrivape sell the simba tanks, perhaps they have the coils too.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

